# Ruhrbike-Festival / Wetter-Marathon



## Special (14. August 2005)

Ich wollte mal fragen, wie ihr den Wetter-Marathon erlebt habt, wie ihr mit der Strecke zurecht gekommen seit usw.

Ich bin schon einige Marathons gefahren und finde, dass dieser zu den härtesten zählt, auch was den technichschen Anspruch angeht. Aufgrund des Streckenprofils habe ich nie zu meinem Rhytmus gefunden. Und die letzten 500 m hinauf auf den Harkortberg verlangen einem noch alles ab.

Bin gespannt, was ihr dazu sagt.


----------



## Grunz (14. August 2005)

Die war mein 2. Marathon.letztes Jahr bin ich ihn auch schon gefahren und fand ihn auch recht heftig!!
Dieses Jahr waren einige Streckenteile geändert, was ich aber als sehr positiv empfunden habe. Letztes Jahr waren einige Teile bergauf unfahrbar, da es vorher die tage ebenfalls geregnet hatte und der Waldboden einem Moor glich.
Diese Streckenteile waren gestern anders gelöst, daher auch die 1300 HM ( 2004=1200 HM ).aber dadurch waren die meisten Stellen fahrbar.
An einigen Stellen musste ich trotzdem schieben.
Der Schlussanstieg verlangt nochmal alles......nicht umsonst bekamen die ein oder anderen dort Krämpfe.
Habe ebenfalls von einigen "alten Marathon Hasen" gehört, daß dies ein technisch sehr anspruchsvoller Marathon ist , z.B. im Vergleich zu Willingen.

Alles in allem wieder eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung, das Wetter spielte auch mit.........nette Streckenposten, gute Streckenmarkierung..........SUPER!!!!!!!!

Hoffe auf nächstes Jahr-..............

oink oink


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## www.jagger (14. August 2005)

Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, so war es und hoffentlich wird es nächstes Jahr wieder so   . Nur die netten aber völlig überforderten Schnarchnasen an der Startnummerausgabe könnten nächstes Jahr etwas "Unterstützung" gebrauchen


----------



## Special (14. August 2005)

vorbildlich fand ich auch die Streckenmarkierung. Hinweise auf gefährliche Kurven, das Tempo zu reduzieren usw. Es waren auch viele Streckenposten vor Ort. 
Nur mit dem Transponder hat das wohl nicht so gut funktioniert. Die Zeit wurde erst im Ziel gemessen. Ich war beim Start ganz hinten im Block und dachte das wäre ja kein Problem. Das ist in Willingen besser gelöst.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (14. August 2005)

Moin, dieses Jahr plagten mich auch Krämpfe dem Harkortberg hinauf.    Das ist mir noch nie Passiert. Kenne ich gar nicht von mir. .
Habe alles gegeben aber mit einem 14 Kg Bike ist man einfach nicht Konkurrenzfähig. Um 20 Minuten zum Vorjahr verbessert, aber das liegt wohl an der vereinfachten Streckenführung. Tja nächstes Jahr bleiben einen wohl nur härteres Training.

Ein 59 Platz in der Männerwertung von 73 Gewerteten mit einer 3H9M ist einfach nicht Akzeptabel.  

Zum 2. verpokerte ich mich auch mit den Reifen, wegen der Niederschläge die Woche wählte ich mal wieder Schwalbes Black Shark Mud in 2,1, mit dem Racing Ralph lief es anscheinend besser, wie ich bei den Konkurrenten beobachten konnte.
Im Startblock stand ein Corratec Fahrer neben mir mit fast einen Slick am Vorderrad. 
Anscheinend ist der eine andere Strecke gefahren als ich..  

Sonst war alles Spitze, bis auf eine Kleinigkeit: Schöne Grüße an den Turnverein vom Servicepunkt Vollmarstein. Als ich aus 50 Meter Entfernung nach Banananen rief erwiederte einer der eifrigen Helfer prombt:Müssen wir noch holen..

Mfg..


----------



## KONI-DU (14. August 2005)

........kann mich nur Euch allen anschließen. War ein gut organisierter Marathon mit einer tollen Strecke. Ich habe die ersten 15km auch keinen Rhytmus gefunden. Zwischen 15-30 KM lief es recht ordentlich. Danach baute ich immer mehr ab. Für die letzten 10km brauchte ich 1 Stunde   

Ein ganz großen Lob an die ganzen Streckenposten und Zuschauer. Selten ein so begeistertes Publikum gesehen   

Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder !

Gibt es einen Foto-Service   

Gruß

Koni


----------



## pollux8 (14. August 2005)

einfach toll   Traum Wetter.Traum Trails.Traum Publikum   einfach toll.Anspruchvolle Singletrails,Das muß Willingen erstmal nachmachen.Der Marathon hätte diesmal die 1000 Teilnehmergrenze überschreiten sollen.Leider waren es nur an die 600.Die anderen haben eben den Tag verpennt.Aber wir kommen nächstes Jahr wieder und zwar mit Verstärkung.Leider war niki guides aus Australien nicht am Samstag  da.Oder hat sie von Euch jemand im Trubel gesichtet.???Ich hätte sie sooogerne kennengelernt.Aber dafür habe ich mit Karl Platt gesprochen und er hat sofort mein Rocky Mountain signiert.Einfach Toll


----------



## rcc-sching (14. August 2005)

Stimmt, war von Anfang bis Ende eine Topveranstaltung mit einer anspruchsvollen Streckenführung mit vielen Singletrails, nicht so Waldautobahnen wie bei den MAs im Sauerland.
Die vielen Ups und Downs waren teilweise recht ruppig und technisch anspruchsvoll.  

Beim Start von 600 Teilnehmern in einem Block sehe ich aber
auch die oberere Grenze erreicht, in den engen Trails war es 
teilweise schon arg verstopft.

@Veranstalter und deren Helferlein: Toll gemacht, bis nächstes Jahr !


----------



## Micki (14. August 2005)

Stimmt, klasse Veranstaltung mit einer anspruchsvollen und interessanten Streckenführung. Hat mir ganz schön die Kraft aus den Beinen gezogen. Ich hatte übrigens auch Wadenkrämpfe ab dem Anstieg zur Burgruine.

Wieso sagt der Veranstalter was von neutralisiertem Massenstart und Zeitmessung ab km 3? Meine offiziell gemessene Zeit stimmt mit meiner selbst gemessenen Zeit ab Startschuss überein. War wohl Verarschung damit sich die Leute nicht direkt beim Start über den Haufen fahren.

Gruß
Micki


----------



## mike_tgif (15. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch schon den ein oder anderen MA gefahren, aber dieser glich eher einer CC Veranstaltung:
- hohes Tempo von Anfang an,
- technisch anspruchsvolle Trails (nicht zuletzt wegen der Feuchtigkeit) und
- eine überschaubare Länge.


			
				Metzkergiga4u schrieb:
			
		

> Zum 2. verpokerte ich mich auch mit den Reifen, wegen der Niederschläge die Woche wählte ich mal wieder Schwalbes Black Shark Mud in 2,1, mit dem Racing Ralph lief es anscheinend besser, wie ich bei den Konkurrenten beobachten konnte.


Nein - ich hatte den Reifen vorne und hinten montiert. Für vorne war er m.E. nur bedingt zu gebrauchen - hätte mir einen Jimmy oder einen Black Jack gewünscht.



			
				Micki schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso sagt der Veranstalter was von neutralisiertem Massenstart und Zeitmessung ab km 3? Meine offiziell gemessene Zeit stimmt mit meiner selbst gemessenen Zeit ab Startschuss überein. War wohl Verarschung damit sich die Leute nicht direkt beim Start über den Haufen fahren.


...was trotzdem passiert ist. Also teilweise sind die Jungs gefahren, wie die Ar$chlöcher. 
Was mich beim Verhalten der Teilnehmer noch besonders gestört hat:
Ist es so schwer, beim Überholen in schwierigem Gelände oder in auf schmalen Pfaden, einen kurzen Hinweis zu geben - und zwar vorher? Ich habe damit super Erfahrungen gemacht. Am Samstag musste ich zweimal stark korrigieren, weil sich die "Kollegen" nicht zu verhalten wissen. 

Fazit: Bis nächstes Jahr - war von der Orga und der Streckenführung ne super Veranstaltung.

btw: Beim nächsten Mal wäre es schön, wenn sich das Führungsmotorrad nicht verfährt und der wahre Gewinner auch oben auf dem Podest landen könnte!


----------



## Der böse Wolf (15. August 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich muß auch sagen, daß dieser Marathon schon ein Knaller ist. Ich finde die technischen Stellen sehr gut. Ein paar Stellen waren leider aufgrund des Schlammes und der vielen Leute vor einem nicht fahrbar, aber das lag halt am Wetter die Tage vorher. Im übrigen eine Kopie vom Wetter im letzten Jahr. Gleiche Schlammschlacht und Sonne und warm am Renntag. Die Strecke war sehr gut gesichert und die Leute vor allem in Volmarstein (vor der Burgruine) sind richtig klasse gewesen.  

Von der Schwierigkeit würde ich sagen kein Vergleich zum P-Weg Marathon. Der P-Weg ist ein Sonntagsausflug dagegen.

Ich bin nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.

Grüße

Der böse Wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Special (15. August 2005)

Was mich beim Verhalten der Teilnehmer noch besonders gestört hat:
Ist es so schwer, beim Überholen in schwierigem Gelände oder in auf schmalen Pfaden, einen kurzen Hinweis zu geben - und zwar vorher? Ich habe damit super Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ganz genau! Ich habe damit auch super Erfahrungen gemacht, auch am Samstag. Kurz voher rufen "Links", "Rechts" oder "Mitte" entspannt die Situation total.   Auch als voraus fahrender macht mich das nervös, wenn einer hinter mir ständig versucht vorbei zu kommen und ich nicht weiß wie er das vor hat. Ich würd ja Platz machen, wenn ich nur wüßte wohin  ...


----------



## LaraC (15. August 2005)

Hi,

als Kopie vom letzten Jahr würde ich den Marathon nicht beschreiben, die Strecke war ein bisserl verändert und es war eine kleinere Schlammschlacht   
Am Anfang fand auch ich überhaupt keinen Rhythmus und wußte gar nicht wie ich die nächsten 40 km bestreiten sollte. es waren auch immer 2 andere Frauen um mich herum, die sich gegenseitig hetzten - ich blieb lieber dahinter bis ich Eine bei einer Verpflegung überholte, dann fast im Ziel, in der letzten Steigung sah ich die andere wieder und dachte, super die krieg ich noch-es war ein toller Kampf, so Lenker an Lenker um die Kurve ins Ziel. Ich dachte, ich hätte einen Platz gut gemacht, dann kam die Lautsprecherdurchsage, daß ich zu den Seniorinnen gehöre   , na klar ich komm direkt ausm Seniorenheim... Fotos reiche ich nach, denn es sind recht schöne dabei, auch vom Sonntag mit Yvonne Kraft usw.

Grüße

LaraC
Alex


----------



## user_1024 (15. August 2005)

G**lomat.
War echt ne super Veranstaltung. Ich kann aber leider nur bis kurz vorm 2. Verpflegungspunkt mitreden, weil ich kurz vorher seitlichen Bodenkontakt hatte und mir dabei das Schaltwer/Schaltauge abgerissen habe.  
Nach ca. 20 Minuten Rad-Wandern kam auch schon ein Streckenposten. Dieser wiederum bekam Besuch von einem anderen Streckenposten, der mir sofort anbot, mich mit'm Rad im LKW zum Start/Zielbereich mitzunehmen.
Der war vom MBC Bochum und hat sich direkt unterwegs erkundigt, ob ich die Strecke gut fand, ausreichend Streckenposten vorhanden waren und vor allem ob diese an den richtigen Stellen standen. Kann ich nur eins sagen: Super, weiter so und nächstes Jahr wieder.  

Falls sich jemand von Euch erinnert, mich beim Schieben überholt zu haben (weinrotes Super V mit amputiertem Schaltwerk, und ich auch noch in ner langen Hose, weil es morgens, als ich mit' Rad von zu Hause losgefahren bin, s e h r nach Ragen und Schlamm aussah) würde mich Eure Platzierung interessieren. Ich glaube nämlich, daß ich vor'm "Bösen Wolf" war, und er ist sich sicher, daß er vor mir war. Dieses Rätsel können wir nur mit Eurer Hilfe klären. Bin gespannt.


----------



## www.jagger (15. August 2005)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, dieses Jahr plagten mich auch Krämpfe dem Harkortberg hinauf.    Das ist mir noch nie Passiert. Kenne ich gar nicht von mir. .
> 
> Sponsoren: Lucky Strike, Budweiser und White Widdow. Have a good race ;-)



Du solltest auch mal die Sponsoren wechseln z.B Powerbar, Clausthaler und Yildirims-Gemüsemarkt


----------



## Andy23NRW (16. August 2005)

Hab ein paar Bilder am Sonntag gemacht:


----------



## Lenkfix (16. August 2005)

Hi,
schön das ihr alle in Wetter dabei wart und es euch so gut gefallen hat.   

Als Local wusste ich ja vorher was auf mich zu kommt, dadurch bin ich ziemlich schnell angegangen um früh in die Trails zu kommen.

Ich bin diesmal in einem Firmenteam gestartet und meine Arbeitskollegen (fast alles reine Hobbyfahrer ohne Rennerfahrung) hatten vorher schön rumgeprahlt wie sie vorne mitfahren wollen, das sie einen 20er Schnitt fahren wollen, usw.   
Böser Anfängerfehler!!

Ich fand das ganze Rennen und die ganze Veranstaltung nur geil!
Am Samstag habe ich dann noch bei Regen die armen Elitedamen (sehr hübsch anzusehen, auch ohne Niki Gudex!) und -herren (immer wieder unglaublich) angefeuert.

Grüße von der Ruhr
Oliver

P.S.: Die Startnummernausgabe  war wirklich eine Katastrophe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischkopp (18. August 2005)

Ich hatte mich schon das ganze Jahr auf dieses Rennen gefreut und wurde wie erwartet nicht enttäuscht. Streckenwahl, Markierung, Verpflegung - TOP!
Mich hat lediglich gewundert, daß ein so erfahrener Organisator die Nummernausgabe dieses Jahr derartig schlecht gelöst hat.

Nächstes Jahr wieder !!!



@grunz: Was war denn letztes Jahr 'nicht fahrbar'???

@Metzker...: Mein Bike wiegt auch fast 14kg, und Little Albert sind sicher auch keine typischen Racereifen. Meiner Konkurrenzfähigkeit hat das nicht geschadet. 
Außerdem: Die Siegerzeit war gegenüber leztem Jahr fast unverändert, ich war dieses Mal dank Panne etwas langsamer. Wenn Du also 20min. schneller warst verstehe ich nicht, wo Dein Problem ist!

@Micki: Von Zeitmessung ab km 3 hat niemand geredet. Es galt lediglich bis dahin offiziell Überholverbot (auch wenn sich kaum jemand daran gehalten hat...). Ich bin jedenfalls froh, daß mich die Mit-Tempo-80-Quer-Durch-Das-Fels Piloten auf dem Weg 'runter nach Wetter nicht über den Haufen gefahren haben.

@mike_tgif: Wo soll sich denn das Führungsmotorrad verfahren haben???


----------



## mike_tgif (19. August 2005)

Fischkopp schrieb:
			
		

> @mike_tgif: Wo soll sich denn das Führungsmotorrad verfahren haben???


Hab ich gesehen  . Nein - Scherz.
Die Info ist auch nur vom hörensagen - Manuel Keldenich wurde als führender jedenfalls fehlgeleitet und landeete letztlich auf dem 3. Platz. Wenn das trotz Führungsmotorrad passiert kann man da schon mal zu einer Aussage kommen.
Einhellige Meinung ist jedenfalls, das er gewonnen hätte, wenn das nicht passiert wäre.

Ich denke aber, dass solche Sachen nun mal passieren und dass das der gelungenen Veranstaltung keinen Abbruch getan hat. Bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. August 2005)

Ooh Schade, Manuel gewann letztes Jahr das Rennen. 
Das er durch eine organisatorische Ungereimtheit um den Sieg gebracht wurde (wenn es stimmt) finde ich äusserst tragisch.   
Habe schon mit gemischten Gedanken auf seinen 3. Platz geschaut.  

@Fischkopp: Mein Problem ist womöglich meine Blöde Erwartungshaltung.   
Fast eine Woche nach dem Wettkampf sehe ich die Sache auch gelassener.
Die 20 Min zum einen und dem Schnitt von 12 auf 14 Kmh verbessert.
Zaubern kann keiner. Ich hätte allerdings nicht gedacht das man sich die Form im Training so hart erarbeiten muß. 
Und das scheiß gerauche geht mir auch gehörig auf dem Zwirn, kann es aber nicht lassen. 
Grmpf und das Wetter in diesen Gefilden ist ja wohl das letzte..
Also soweit alles easy..  

Nachstes Jahr bin ich auf jeden wieder mit dabei, und wenn alles Klappt villeicht mit einem Scale.  

Mfg


----------



## www.jagger (19. August 2005)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Problem ist womöglich meine Blöde Erwartungshaltung.
> Nachstes Jahr bin ich auf jeden wieder mit dabei, und wenn alles Klappt villeicht mit einem Scale.



Da würde ich aber auch nicht so eine hohe Erwartungshaltung reinlegen  Solche absoluten Racebikes bringen nur bei wirklich sehr gut trainierten und fahrtechnisch ausgereiften Fahren etwas. Dazu gehören alle die hier nicht in der Top 50 waren nicht . Gerade auf solchen etwas anspruchsvolleren Strecken bist du  bestimmt mit einem auf dein Gewicht abgestimmten Fully bessser aufgehoben. Am Ende spart das bißchen Mehrgewicht doch Körner. Wenn du nächstes Jahr entspannt unter 2:40  mit deinem 14 Kilo Hobel ins Ziel kommst kannst du ja nochmal drüber nachdenken 

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (22. August 2005)

Lol von entspannt kann sowieso nie die Rede sein 
mit den alten Giant Sherman. 
Allereings ist dem guten Stück eine hervorragende Downhill-Tauglichkeit zu bescheinigen. 
Kann mir eh nur ein neues Bike kaufen, und da wird auch eher das Mc 10 als das Scale den Vorzug kriegen. 

Ein Problem ist auch das mann im Training verweichlicht, insbesondere wen schwächere Trainingspartner zur rücksichtsnahme Zwingen. 

Weiteres Problem: Die Form aus dem Trainingslager im März ein halbes Jahr zu konservieren.

Also wenn ich nächstes Jahr in Wetter noch 10 Min herausfahren kann bin ich ganz zufrieden. Ganz gleich mit welchem Bike.

Mfg


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (29. Dezember 2005)

Hmm bislang Keine Tremine.. Und ich muß bis zum 15. Die Urlaubsplanung vorstellen.. Ärgerlich..

Immerhin gibt es Zum Superbike Sorpetal in Sundern Hagen Einen Termin. 

Hmm dieses Jahr ende Aprill.. Solte die Form aus der Türkei ja noch langen.. 


http://www.mega-sports.de/

http://www.alpsbiketours.de/frameset.php


----------



## Grunz (30. Dezember 2005)

Habe mal bei der Stadt Wetter angefragt.........hier die Antwort:


Sehr geehrter Herr ,

auch im kommenden Jahr wird es wieder ein Ruhrbike-Festival geben. Termin ist der 5. und 6. August. Voraussichtlich finden in Wetter wieder ein Marathon-Rennen sowie das Finale der Bundesliga-Serie statt. Mehr dazu in einigen Wochen unter www.ruhrbike-festival.de

Freundliche Grüße



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kay Obergfell

Stadt Wetter (Ruhr)
Bürgermeisterbüro/Pressestelle
Kaiserstr. 170


Also.........es darf geplant werden ;-)))))


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (30. Dezember 2005)

Supergeil   

Recht schönen Dank..


----------



## Grunz (18. Februar 2006)

So, wie ich gerade gesehen habe, kann man sich anmelden !!!!!

www.ruhrbike-festival.de

Da kommt man auf die Page des MBC-Bochum.....dort wiederum gibt's einen Link zum RF.

Wird demnächst bestimmt auch direkt über die RF Seite gehen , denke ich mal.?!?!?

Also.........anmelden und dabeisein !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Februar 2006)

Jo Danke nochmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grunz (19. März 2006)

so, das lange Wrten hat endlich ein Ende !!!!!!!

Die online Anmeldung für das Ruhrbike-Festival in Wetter a.d.R mit dem Marathon ist ab sofort möglich !!!!!!!

Also, lasst Euch diesen technisch und konditionell anspruchsvollen Marathon  nicht entgehen !!!!

www.ruhrbike-festival.de


----------



## Lenkfix (20. März 2006)

Hi,
gugstDuhier:

www.mbc-bochum.de/ruhrbike

Grüße von der Ruhr
Lenkfix (der dieses Jahr leider nicht mitfahren kann   da er im Urlaub ist  )


----------



## Grunz (6. April 2006)

Die Ruhrbike-Festival Seite steht.

www.ruhrbike-festival.de

Es gibt wieder den beliebten 45 km Marathon und erstmals einen verkürzten 30 km Marathon.
Ideal für Einsteiger.

Also Leute aus der Region:

ANMELDEN ANMELDEN ANMELDEN !!!!!!!!!!!!;-))


----------

